# Update- Put it in wrong post



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Ok not sure where my post went, but wanted to give an update. For those of you who followed my posts regarding my guy friend who’s on and off with his GF. Short story, he’s moving in or suppose to be moving in to her house this weekend.
Soooo a couple weeks ago he texted that he had something to figure out. Guess that was it

I ended up telling him looks like your something was figured out. (Referring to moving in) She posted it on a public forum cause she’s selling his furniture etc.

He again says no, I haven’t figured anything out except ...... ...... which was explicit things he needed and wanted me to do. I reply- aren’t you moving in with your gf? 
Yep he says
Well I think that’s her job now.
He says- you are right. Good luck 
The convo went on and got weird.
He said it’s hard though to find a good one.
I said you had one. And maybe I didn’t express that in the days I should, but doesn’t matter.
Ended with me saying good luck to you.
I wanted to say more but I’m just confused by the whole thing.


Please don’t bash. Lot going on 
Not just him, but that was one that made me scratch my head. Still contacting when he should be so happy and exciting moment.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I thought you blocked him?


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I did or thought I did. Until his text popped up on my phone.
His number did have a + by it if that means anything. I may get another phone number lol


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Why were you even entertaining this douche? He wants a side piece.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hon, he is taking up far too much real estate in your head. Let it go. Let him go. He's never going to be who you want him to be.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You need to realize the guy is a disgusting ass. I'm not bashing you but advising you to learn from your experiences. He has been lying to you, there was no back and forth or indecision, he and his girlfriend's relationship was moving forward this entire time. You don't jump from being "not sure" to selling your furniture and moving in with someone.

You should be disgusted at his lack of integrity. He is the type of person who will only damage your life, if he ever contacts you again blow up his life, send any text to his girlfriend, it's what he deserves.


----------



## curious2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Getting a new phone is a good idea. This guy is trash. If you are lucky enough to finally win him (sarcasm) then you can look forward to him doing to you exactly what he is doing to his current girlfriend. There really is nothing to be scratching your head over. He is moving in with her and wants to play with you. I doubt you’re the only one he entertains on the side. Don’t buy his ego stroking about how great you are in bed. Not saying you aren’t but he is thoroughly enjoying his girlfriend and whoever else as well. He knows he “has” you and will continue this game he okays as long as you let him. There is nothing you could have or should have said or done to get a better outcome here. Don’t give him the satisfaction. Just cut him out completely. That’s the best outcome.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

so sue how do you feel about this now?


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

It really doesn’t matter how I feel. 
If he’s happy then quit texting me 
He clearly says yes he wants to move in, but his actions with me show different. Like I say it doesn’t matter anymore


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

farsidejunky said:


> Why were you even entertaining this douche? He wants a side piece.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Exactly. A liar and a loser. You're worth more than that - don't settle for less. If you get texts from him (even if you thought he was blocked), just delete without reading.


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

Sue4473 said:


> It really doesn’t matter how I feel.
> If he’s happy then quit texting me
> He clearly says yes he wants to move in, but his actions with me show different. Like I say it doesn’t matter anymore


Sue - he's a player. Don't listen to what he says, look at his actions. They don't align with what he's telling you. Unless you just want to be his F buddy. Doesn't sound like that's what you want. Hard 180 and no contact. There is someone better for you.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The truth is that you're just a body part to him. Don't like that? Then quit texting him. That just encourages him that you'll again be available at some point if he's persistent enough. And he'll keep trying because he knows that you're still hoping he'll choose you over her (he knows he won't).


----------



## curious2 (Jan 13, 2013)

In this case how you feel should be all that matters. He is moving in because he wants to move in. If he wasn’t happy he wouldn’t do that. I know you’re hurting but you have to stop hanging onto to hope with this guy. He’s no good. Not boyfriend material.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He's not faithful to her and he wouldn't be to you either. He's one of those guys who uses women. You need to figure out why you find that type appealing.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow...


----------



## curious2 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is going to sting. I’m sorry for that but I really want you to be done with this guy. Let’s say it’s true - he isn’t really happy with his gf and she doesn’t really please him sexually. Still, he Chooses her when he could be with you. If this is true what does it say about his feelings for you? 

Honestly I don’t think this is the case. I think he is happy with his gf.


----------



## curious2 (Jan 13, 2013)

You keep calling him your friend. He’s no friend of yours. That’s not how a friend would treat you.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

@Openminded-
This is for you- I’m glad you commented. I didn’t text. I said my peace and blocked. He still after found me. A blow job can’t be that worth it can it? I’m shocked that he’s moving in. I was the better person but deep down I want to ask him what did you expect?
Is a 5 min suck of your di** worth it to lose your girl?
I was doing good.
And I have very low self esteem issues


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> @Openminded-
> This is for you- I’m glad you commented. I didn’t text. I said my peace and blocked. He still after found me. A blow job can’t be that worth it can it? I’m shocked that he’s moving in. I was the better person but deep down I want to ask him what did you expect?
> Is a 5 min suck of your di** worth it to lose your girl?
> I was doing good.
> And I have very low self esteem issues


He texted first but then you responded, right? You were doing good up to that point but you really, really shouldn't have responded. That just encourages him. And, yes, he definitely thinks a bj would be worth the risk. Adds to the fun -- plus he could be one of those guys for whom "cheating" is only PIV. My guess is these breaks are probably her idea and not his. Now she's ready to take it to the next level and let him move in and it benefits him so he's going with it. He's using her too.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sue4473 said:


> Like I say it doesn’t matter anymore


Oh but I think it does. To you. Not bashing you just stating the obvious. Listen you have strong feelings for him. You feel hurt he chose someone else over you. I totally get it! It sucks. But you are to the point of obsessing over this man. Stop it. You keep coming back and want to dissect the latest thing he's done or said. It's so unhealthy. Enough!


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

UPDATE:
Getting a new phone next week- past time!
I know I seem pretty stupid to have been hung up on this dude for quite some time. I am beyond baffled why I am as well. I think it’s something deeper that I may need to seek counseling over some things.

But- I did want to leave you with our last convo- I did it to re affirm what I already knew? Doesn’t matter. Maybe I did it to get my power back
But I texted him and asked why he wanted me to do those things (bj, swallow etc) if he was in the situation he was in ( on/off/ about to move in w g/f). And of course his response was- when did I want you to do that?
I was taking with you a friend.
I would never ask that knowing you knew where I was at.
You asked me if I figured it out 

The texts were rolling. Guess I scared him thinking I might just send one of those texts to his girl.

My last and final text was-
I just wanted to confirmation and I got what I needed.
No reply 

So I’m completely done and new phone and new number!
He lives in the same town- very close to me and if I see him, I hope I’m heavily involved with a man that treats me like gold. Even though I’ve wasted my years waiting and hoping for someone that didn’t give rats ass about me.


Thank you all for your support.

Sue


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> He again says no, I haven’t figured anything out except ...... ...... which was explicit things he needed and wanted me to do. I reply- aren’t you moving in with your gf?


Golly.

How flattering. 

Mr. Mouth Breather must have to beat the girls off with a stick, what with that smooth, classy way he has with the ladies. I know *my* heart would go pitter-pat and I'd probably_ swoon_ if some guy texted me - because texting is SO romantic and SO mature - about how he'd like to *%&^^$#@ my @^#^^ and have me #*()[email protected](*& his @^(^^$# .... all while he's packing up his **** to move in with some other girl. 

Yeah, I can see why the ladies are drawn to *this* prize.

Glad to see you finally realized you don't need a classless *pig* like this degenerate in your life, OP. Consider this one of life's teachable moments.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sue4473 said:


> But I texted him and asked why he wanted me to do those things (bj, swallow etc) if he was in the situation he was in ( on/off/ about to move in w g/f). And of course his response was- when did I want you to do that?
> I was taking with you a friend.
> I would never ask that knowing you knew where I was at.
> You asked me if I figured it out
> ...


 I am saying this to you the same way if I were sitting across the table at a bar with my girlfriend having a drink. NO snark. All love and friendship. I'd even hold your hand when I say:

I hope you're TRULY done opening yourself up to this sort of humiliation from this dirtbag. The above exchange made me wince. This has not put you in a flattering light. You look needy and desperate. TRUST THAT HE SUCKS. Okay??!!! (Remember I'd say this with kindness if I were sitting next to you IRL.)

glad you're getting a new phone. Do not let him infiltrate your life any longer. He is no friend of yours. N-E-X-T. And mean it this time!


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Thank You.
Yes, I am completely DONE.


----------

